# Duck and chicken compatibility



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

In my experience ducks and chickens don't get along in a small coop. Given preference the ducks will avoid the chickens. If you want to see a real fight though, put a goose in with the chickens! Seriously, though, I would take the duck out of there. It needs its own space.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> In my experience ducks and chickens don't get along in a small coop. Given preference the ducks will avoid the chickens. If you want to see a real fight though, put a goose in with the chickens! Seriously, though, I would take the duck out of there. It needs its own space.



Yea Killer is avoiding the chickens, it's bad man..
I'm going to fit the duck coop, I thought she would like it so she was fly around some unlike her duck coop.


----------



## BelgianDream (Dec 16, 2010)

Mine get along fine...


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

My don't we had to put Killer in her own coop.. Killer is the duck. They hate her...


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

I have two muscovy ducks - a female and a drake... and they get along fine with my four hens and rooster... they all sleep in a smallish coop together at night. Maybe the type of ducks make a difference... anyway, best of luck with them


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

My ducks and chickens get along, but they don't exactally hang out with eachother. When let roam around, they get a huge space that they can separate themselves from eachother. Having one duck with a bunch of chickens they might have a bit of a squabble. It's best to keep them separated.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

we have an indian runner drake in with our chooks, the hen house opens onto the main run and we bought a little nesting box for Willy (the drake) and they mingle during the day - Willy spends most of the day on the little pond hanging out on the island in the middle and the chooks are too 'chicken' to go in the water and so they can get away from eachother , chooks go in their house at night , Willy goes in his at night - no problems.

Have just bought Willy a girlfriend - christened ''cheap' Date " by DH - will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

We have a couple of Quail in the big run too - , no problems , they sleep with the chooks


----------



## Hobo (Feb 20, 2011)

I have 5 geese, 8 ducks, 2 turkeys and a dozen chickens all together in the same pen. They have a lot of room to run around and three different spots to get in out of the weather. But they all get along fine.


----------

